# Jotul vs Enviro????



## garth (Nov 26, 2012)

Got 2 estimates including installation that are almost identical between the Jotul 400 Sebago and the Enviro Westport.  Just looking to get the best bang for my buck.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2012)

If you compare apples to apples & you got the same price for the install of either, let the specs guide you. The Sebago is a bigger unit (BTU-wise) & has a more efficient in burn, so unless the colors that each manufacturer offer come into play, I'd lean towards the Jotul. I've sold, serviced & installed both & some of the Enviro products are real PITA to work on, while the Jotul gas models are easy to service...


----------



## garth (Nov 26, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> If you compare apples to apples & you got the same price for the install of either, let the specs guide you. The Sebago is a bigger unit (BTU-wise) & has a more efficient in burn, so unless the colors that each manufacturer offer come into play, I'd lean towards the Jotul. I've sold, serviced & installed both & some of the Enviro products are real PITA to work on, while the Jotul gas models are easy to service...





DAKSY said:


> If you compare apples to apples & you got the same price for the install of either, let the specs guide you. The Sebago is a bigger unit (BTU-wise) & has a more efficient in burn, so unless the colors that each manufacturer offer come into play, I'd lean towards the Jotul. I've sold, serviced & installed both & some of the Enviro products are real PITA to work on, while the Jotul gas models are easy to service...


----------



## garth (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  Was leaning more towards the Jotul.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 8, 2012)

I second the Jotul. Much better unit.


----------

